# Are There Any Braun Digital Watch Fans Out There?



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello guys,

The two digital watches (Braun DW20 & Braun DW30) produced by Braun in 1977/1978 started off my digital watch collection in 1998.

This was pre e*ay days and hunting down watches was very difficult but I did eventually manage to buy the complete set of Braun digitals - a silver and black version of each model.

Over the past ten years I have owned many other LCD watches such as Omega, Heuer, Longines etc. but my digital collection is now long gone except for the Braun's, a Heuer Kentucky LCD and an Omega Seamaster LCD which I still have and regularly wear -plus a NOS Heuer Manhattan which has never been worn!

The forum seems to have covered nearly all brands of digital watches but never the two Braun models.

Are there any other Braun digital watch fans out there ?

Jack


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Jack - Perhaps you could post some pictures - see HERE for some tips on how to do this.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Stuart and thanks for response.

I had to replace my computer two weeks ago and cannot download the Camedia update I need to do pics because the download time on dial-up is in excess of 4 hours!!!!

I am going onto broadband (well overdue) and will post some pics as soon as I am up and running.

Jack


----------

